# Pandemic vs the British Pub



## Robmac (Feb 4, 2021)

I know many will regard this as trivial, but then again the British pub is a huge part of our culture (certainly mine).

I got a 'phone call last night from the landlord of my local. He just wanted to assure me that once this is over he will be open for business as normal, wish me well and hoped to see me in the near future. (I must be paying for his holidays or something!).

But many pubs around me are struggling to outlive the pandemic and I know of at least 2 that won't be re-opening and will be sorely missed. I expect there will be more. Many spent a lot of money introducing distancing measures such as more tables and shelters outside only to find that it was money wasted.

I also feel that there will be a knock on effect in that people have got used to drinking at home for far less money than they spend in pubs, maybe they will carry on?

Yes, I know that many businesses have suffered and this pales into insignificance compared to the amount of people who have died. But as I said, it is a huge part of our culture and a big part in returning back to normal social activities - any comments regarding your own area?


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 4, 2021)

I'll be doing all I can to support pubs once they open lol.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 4, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> I'll be doing all I can to support pubs once they open lol.



Me too Steve, but I feel quite a few won't.

I suppose if a few do close then some of their customers will be distributed amongst those that survive.


----------



## Biggarmac (Feb 4, 2021)

The landlord of the tiny pub in the village is busy painting the inside ready for when he can reopen.  He runs the pub with no other staff.  Only open Wed to Sun evenings.  He's coping fine.
There are 4 pubs in Biggar.  One is fully closed and the other three are doing good trade on takeaway food.  They will all probably survive.


----------



## izwozral (Feb 4, 2021)

Too many pubs were closing pre-pandemic, now the pandemic has just accelerated even more pub closures. All a bit depressing really.

If High Street shopping falls into decline the way it's predicted then city centre pubs will really struggle.

Our local will survive because it has a loyal community and it attracts the Camra crowd  from afar.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 4, 2021)

Chomping at the bit.
Not getting hammered is no way to live.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 4, 2021)

izwozral said:


> Too many pubs were closing pre-pandemic, now the pandemic has just accelerated even more pub closures. All a bit depressing really.
> 
> If High Street shopping falls into decline the way it's predicted then city centre pubs will really struggle.
> 
> Our local will survive because it has a loyal community and it attracts the Camra crowd  from afar.



I agree Ral, I noticed a lot of country pubs were turning into Indian or Chinese restaurants or being pulled down for housing estates. Breweries have a lot to answer for as they are finding that the real estate value is outweighing the profits in some cases, but I suppose business is business.

My Local also attracts the CAMRA crowd and it's a haven for me as it is one of the few old traditional pubs left.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 4, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Chomping at the bit.
> Not getting hammered is no way to live.



Me too Mark. It's every man's (or woman's) right to get a bit shrew faced every now and again.

Or every night if it so takes your fancy!


----------



## mark61 (Feb 4, 2021)

More of a duty than a right   

Fairly sure most of the pubs local to me will be reopening, but no doubt plenty won't.
It's the banter and piss taking I miss too.


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 4, 2021)

Hopefully the breweries might have learned a lesson  not to kill the goose that lays,


----------



## Robmac (Feb 4, 2021)

mark61 said:


> ...It's the banter and piss taking I miss too.



Yes, I got some of that on the 'phone with the landlord last night.

We've got a few wind ups planned for him when they reopen. First one is that he has got a thing about the bar stools being in the right places at the bar. As soon as he goes into the kitchen we're going to remove them and all of the other chairs and chuck them outside and see how long it takes him to notice.

Another mate said he has something planned for the gents, but I didn't want to know about that.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 4, 2021)

O hear ye O hear ye the draw of the devel is always strong, be strong you all and release from his ever tugging grip to return to the house or ill repute, get it delivered from tesco.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 4, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> O hear ye O hear ye the draw of the devel is always strong, be strong you all and release from his ever tugging grip to return to the house or ill repute, get it delivered from tesco.



I wondered how long it would take you Trev!


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 4, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I wondered how long it would take you Trev!


Always look on the bright side of life, have a little whistle.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 4, 2021)

I do feel sorry for the pub trade after all they've done to keep people safe with partitioning and table service. Most of the wet trade pubs around me thought up ways of providing food to keep open but I fear many of the corner pubs in towns, with their distinctive glazed tile frontages, will become flats as so many already have.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 4, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> I do feel sorry for the pub trade after all they've done to keep people safe with partitioning and table service. Most of the wet trade pubs around me thought up ways of providing food to keep open but I fear many of the corner pubs in towns, with their distinctive glazed tile frontages, will become flats as so many already have.



Fully agree another pub I frequent spent an absolute fortune on making things safe. I felt a lot safer in there than going shopping that's for sure!


----------



## Robmac (Feb 4, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Always look on the bright side of life, have a little whistle.



...you know you meant 'have a little whisky' Trev!


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Feb 4, 2021)

There are a lot near us that were struggling before, so the future doesn't look good for them. Most have turned to food and the traditional bar area is very small.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 4, 2021)

Edina said:


> There are a lot near us that were struggling before, so the future doesn't look good for them. Most have turned to food and the traditional bar area is very small.



I think 'spoons hit a lot of them Chris.

Not something I'd like to be starting out at now.


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 4, 2021)

izwozral said:


> Too many pubs were closing pre-pandemic, now the pandemic has just accelerated even more pub closures. All a bit depressing really.
> 
> If High Street shopping falls into decline the way it's predicted then city centre pubs will really struggle.
> 
> Our local will survive because it has a loyal community and it attracts the Camra crowd  from afar.


And because you live 50 yards away.


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 4, 2021)

The last pint i bought , was in a Marston's pub in  Altrincham, over a year ago. 
Welles Bombardier, if my memory is correct.
£ 5.20 for the first and only pint.
If I'd known it was going to be my last, I'd have maybe thought twice about turning down another.
How much would a similar cask beer cost now ?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 4, 2021)

One pub just up the hill from us has been doing takeaway/delivery food throughout.

I hope they survive. It used to be a tenanted pub, but the current people bought it outright so it is free trade.
Hopefully more of the free trade pubs will be able to weather the storm and regain business when able to open up again.

The pub companies have never really given a hoot about their properties or any tenants.
They win out either way, so why should they care? It's all about the money.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 4, 2021)

Pauljenny said:


> The last pint i bought , was in a Marston's pub in  Altrincham, over a year ago.
> Welles Bombardier, if my memory is correct.
> £ 5.20 for the first and only pint.
> If I'd known it was going to be my last, I'd have maybe thought twice about turning down another.
> How much would a similar cask beer cost now ?



I was only paying about £3.50 for Bombadier Paul. Most lagers around 4 quid now around here though, not that I drink lager.


----------



## GreggBear (Feb 4, 2021)

I'll be happy to start using pubs again, that are happy for me to park overnight in their carpark. I've thought for a long time now that the pub trade is overpriced & overrated, but happy to park for a night & have a meal or a few drinks. 
Gotta say tho, 4quid for a pint of coke? WTF's that all about....


----------



## izwozral (Feb 4, 2021)

Pauljenny said:


> The last pint i bought , was in a Marston's pub in  Altrincham, over a year ago.
> Welles Bombardier, if my memory is correct.
> £ 5.20 for the first and only pint.
> If I'd known it was going to be my last, I'd have maybe thought twice about turning down another.
> How much would a similar cask beer cost now ?



The Bhurtpore sells excellent bitter for £3.50 to £4.20 depending on gravity. The really strong ales @ 11% plus cost about £6. Nibbles are from large jars and a tumbler full cost £2.00 

Oh gawd, I'm missing the pub right now.


----------



## yorkieowl (Feb 4, 2021)

Wouldn’t know if any of the  pubs went out of business, we very rarely go in any of them, and when we do it’s cos we’re out for a meal (rare treat).


----------



## mark61 (Feb 4, 2021)

Fortunately still a few old school pubs around here, £3.20 a pint, but it will be John Smiths or similar, 3.40 to 3.60 for a Guinness.
Rest are all gastro or trying to be gastro style pubs, I can’t stand them, I’m out to drink and I don’t want some toff trying to stuff their deep fried gorgonzola and fig flavoured polenta chips down their gob while I’m drinking. Even worse these are the same rude people who continue to eat while I’m smoking a fag. Pints in those pubs are pushing £6, I’ll stick with the rough and ready booza thanks.


----------



## yorkieowl (Feb 4, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Fortunately still a few old school pubs around here, £3.20 a pint, but it will be John Smiths or similar, 3.40 to 3.60 for a Guinness.
> Rest are all gastro or trying to be gastro style pubs, I can’t stand them, I’m out to drink and I don’t want some toff trying to stuff their deep fried gorgonzola and fig flavoured polenta chips down their gob while I’m drinking. Even worse these are the same rude people who continue to eat while I’m smoking a fag. Pints in those pubs are pushing £6, I’ll stick with the rough and ready booza thanks.


Gastro pubs lol, we just like good ‘ole fashioned grub, and some may scoff (get the joke ) but my favourite is Toby Carvery, but not when there’s lots of little darlings running around.


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 4, 2021)

izwozral said:


> The Bhurtpore sells excellent bitter for £3.50 to £4.20 depending on gravity. The really strong ales @ 11% plus cost about £6. Nibbles are from large jars and a tumbler full cost £2.00
> 
> Oh gawd, I'm missing the pub right now.


So am I, Mate..
That one, particularly.
' Appen later..
Keep it going til we can get back.


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 4, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I was only paying about £3.50 for Bombadier Paul. Most lagers around 4 quid now around here though, not that I drink lager.


£3.50... ?
No wonder, with all the flood water you have nearby, Rob.
Your probably drinking some of it ?


----------



## izwozral (Feb 4, 2021)

yorkieowl said:


> Gastro pubs lol, we just like good ‘ole fashioned grub, and some may scoff (get the joke ) but my favourite is Toby Carvery, but not when there’s lots of little darlings running around.




Family pubs?  https://i.gifer.com/9Q7Q.gif


----------



## Robmac (Feb 4, 2021)

GreggBear said:


> I'll be happy to start using pubs again, that are happy for me to park overnight in their carpark. I've thought for a long time now that the pub trade is overpriced & overrated, but happy to park for a night & have a meal or a few drinks.
> Gotta say tho, 4quid for a pint of coke? WTF's that all about....



Yes, pubs are a big part of wildcamping for me. Mutually beneficial.

Not just pints of coke either, mixers are a big earner as well.


----------



## Wully (Feb 4, 2021)

Don’t watch them but how the hell are they going to film an episode of Eastenders or coronation street with the pubs shut that lot seem to spend 90% of there life’s in the pub. A mate of mine owns a couple of really old pubs he was the drummer in a famous band and invested heavily in these places now he's saying he’s out and gonna try and develop the sites to recover some of his losses. It’s gonna be a different world after this crap


----------



## Alf (Feb 4, 2021)

There are many businesses in the same boat many will not recover if you are going on holiday in 2022 you had better book now as most sites full until then


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 4, 2021)

Last time I bought a pint it was in the TAVR and it was 25p, and thats why I stopped it, hic burp.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 4, 2021)

Pauljenny said:


> £3.50... ?
> No wonder, with all the flood water you have nearby, Rob.
> Your probably drinking some of it ?



I'm not a fussy man Paul.


----------



## tidewatcher (Feb 4, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Last time I bought a pint it was in the TAVR and it was 25p, and thats why I stopped it, hic burp.


Is the significant word in this post "bought?".........


----------



## number14 (Feb 4, 2021)

I have just received the monthly email newsletter from Britstops. It includes the following paragraph:-

"Despite the difficult situation for those in the hospitality industry over the last year, after spending a couple of months phoning and emailing our hosts, we’re pleased to report that our fears for massive numbers of closures did not materialise! There are always closures though, but in the end it was a similar amount as in previous years. In addition, we’ve had a really healthy number of new recruits so Brit Stops 2021 will have more hosts than last year."

SWMBO is in a couple of Facebook motorhoming groups. Spurred on by the pandemic, it seems that many more pubs are promoting overnight stops, once we are set free that is.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 4, 2021)

£3.50 a pint sounds like a real bargain to me. £4.50 is the lower end price for a cask ale around here. God knows what it costs in the tourist pubs in Old Portsmouth but they all have a mortgage broker at the door. No wonder 'Spoons is doing such good business. Has anyone stayed in one of their hotels?


----------



## Robmac (Feb 4, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> £3.50 a pint sounds like a real bargain to me. £4.50 is the lower end price for a cask ale around here. God knows what it costs in the tourist pubs in Old Portsmouth but they all have a mortgage broker at the door. No wonder 'Spoons is doing such good business. Has anyone stayed in one of their hotels?



I haven't stayed in one but apparently they are building one in our local town and closing down the existing one.


----------



## Tookey (Feb 4, 2021)

I suspect for the most part it will just speed up the cull of establishments that were destined to fail. The reaction by many pubs to a changed market over the last decade has been nothing short of dismal, as each 'old boy' passes on they seem content to lose another customer and leave it at that. Maybe a market town in the Pennines is not a fair reflection of the industry as a whole but in my town of 14,000 there is only one pub I could recommend to a visitor 

If owners weren't concerned that there average customer was over 65, nursed his bitter for an hour at a time and 'splashed out' on a packet of peanuts then maybe covid will give them the kick up the ass they needed.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 4, 2021)

The pub industry has been on the slide for a long long time now... 
Traditional 'boozers' no longer visited at dinner times/on the way home from work... 
Greedy chains pushing rents up (and this prices) 
Even my (was) local real ale haunt taken over by a small chain, prices gone through roof and atmosphere ruined in the process... 

Only really bother with a couple of real ale and food faves now... 
£2.30/£3.00 a, pint for cracking beer and food along with a warm FREE welcome for an overnight stop... 

Those will be the ones I'll continue to support when this, shizzle is over... 

Wetherspoons can stick it where the sun don't shine after the treatment of their staff recently.


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 4, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> £3.50 a pint sounds like a real bargain to me. £4.50 is the lower end price for a cask ale around here. God knows what it costs in the tourist pubs in Old Portsmouth but they all have a mortgage broker at the door. No wonder 'Spoons is doing such good business. Has anyone stayed in one of their hotels?



Yes i have stayed in several and they were OK but like mistericeman and for the same reason I can't see me ever dashing to cross their threshold again.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 4, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> The pub industry has been on the slide for a long long time now...
> Traditional 'boozers' no longer visited at dinner times/on the way home from work...
> Greedy chains pushing rents up (and this prices)
> Even my (was) local real ale haunt taken over by a small chain, prices gone through roof and atmosphere ruined in the process...
> ...



Whilst I agree with what you're saying, the four pubs which I use regularly actually are traditional boozers which are used at lunchtime and on the way home from work, but on the whole you are right.

The most offputting thing for me these days when visiting an unfamiliar pub is seeing the staff wearing uniforms. Usually if I see this, I turn around and walk out because I know what it's going to be like.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 4, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Whilst I agree with what you're saying, the four pubs which I use regularly actually are traditional boozers which are used at lunchtime and on the way home from work, but on the whole you are right.
> 
> The most offputting thing for me these days when visiting an unfamiliar pub is seeing the staff wearing uniforms. Usually if I see this, I turn around and walk out because I know what it's going to be like.



I could point you to more shut pubs/converted/flattened around me than there are open ones (outside of covid obviously) 

Even in my local 'town' Stalybridge.... Nicknamed 'Staly'Vegas' 
The traditional boozers are all gone and the gin Palace type places that made up the bulk of the town centre had shut or drastically reduced their hours... 

Drinking habits have changed drastically with so many folks drinking cheap beer at home now rather than going out... 
My fave real ale place (Stalybridge Station buffet bar) has been ruined by combination of corporate branding (uniforms etc) and being filled with idiots that can't handle their beer on the "Real ale trail" 

I think what's happening is a temporal shift in terms of how pubs manage to survive.... 

Good beer
Good atmosphere
Good food
Good price 

All seem to be becoming far more important than a, pub surviving purely on it being there.... 

Definitely some chaff being sorted from the wheat


----------



## Robmac (Feb 4, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> I could point you to more shut pubs/converted/flattened around me than there are open ones (outside of covid obviously)
> 
> Even in my local 'town' Stalybridge.... Nicknamed 'Staly'Vegas'
> The traditional boozers are all gone and the gin Palace type places that made up the bulk of the town centre had shut or drastically reduced their hours...
> ...



Again I agree with that. Unfortunately the idiots will just be displaced from the pubs that close into others which will go downhill, maybe not business wise but quality wise.

We are lucky in my main local. He does serve (very) good beer, it has a great atmosphere and his prices are second only to Wetherspoons. He does not serve food but doesn't mind if you get a takeaway delivered.

I think the difference is that he owns the pub rather than just manages it. He can (and does) have in who he likes, if he doesn't like the look of you you will not be getting served. It can be a rough pub in that there are some hard cases in there but they all know each other and there is rarely any trouble. It's not everybody's cup of tea - the landlord can be rude, obnoxious and downright miserable which puts many people off of drinking in there. Those of us that know him just laugh at it and take the pee out of him.

Many pubs have their quirks and I like that. It's possible that places like my local could become more like private clubs for members only, something which wouldn't bother me as long as I was a member.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Feb 4, 2021)

We need more coffee houses, like the  “_2i's Coffee Bar_”, where you could listen to skiffle and rock n roll...............sorry Rob off to listen to a bit of Tommy Steel.. Rock with the Caveman in the shed.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 4, 2021)

StreetSleeper said:


> We need more coffee houses, like the  “_2i's Coffee Bar_”, where you could listen to skiffle and rock n roll...............sorry Rob off to listen to a bit of Tommy Steel.. Rock with the Caveman in the shed.



Anything that takes you back to your youth Rae is fine.

Bit before my time though.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 4, 2021)

We seem to have a lot of micro breweries with a pub attached. There is one at the bottom of the road that brews its ale in Southsea Castle, but can't sell it there. Some of the beers are weird flavours and cloudy. They sell them by the two thirds of a pint at £6/7. Needless to say they haven't seen me after the first time.


----------



## StreetSleeper (Feb 4, 2021)

[QUOTE=" 
Bit before my time though.  
[/QUOTE]

I know it was those damn beatniks mum wouldn't let you out


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 4, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Again I agree with that. Unfortunately the idiots will just be displaced from the pubs that close into others which will go downhill, maybe not business wise but quality wise.
> 
> We are lucky in my main local. He does serve (very) good beer, it has a great atmosphere and his prices are second only to Wetherspoons. He does not serve food but doesn't mind if you get a takeaway delivered.
> 
> ...



I think you've hit the nail on the head there with owned pubs.. 
Rather than greedy brewery owned ones/chains 

I love the individuality that owned pubs have to primarily do as they like... 
Serve beer they choose/brew on site 
And allow certain characters to become part of the fabric... 

A little part of me dies when I'm sat in a real ale pub and someone wanders in and orders a pint of lager OR timmy Taylors landlord etc. 
I love to work my way across the pumps trying something different each time


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 4, 2021)

Robmac said:


> ...you know you meant 'have a little whisky' Trev!


You could be missing  business opertunity Rob , flat pack  diy build your own garden pub,.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 4, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> You could be missing  business opertunity Rob , flat pack  diy build your own garden pub,.



You can already get inflatable pubs apparently Bazz!


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 4, 2021)

Robmac said:


> You can already get inflatable pubs apparently Bazz!


Do they inflatable  bar maids ???


----------



## REC (Feb 4, 2021)

One of our locals, during the first lockdown sold beer at £1 pint if you were buying a takeaway meal. He had several casks of real ale that would have gone to waste and said he just wanted to recoup the cost. He has continued with a takeaway menu when not in lockdown as he felt there were new customers who wouldn't go to the pub but liked decent food delivered. The hotel near us ran it's full menu and you could ring up a day ahead and order a meal to be delivered hot, or on the day if happy to heat it yourself. Also some foods which could be ordered on the day, at given times. We had a three course meal beautifully cooked , delivered at 6.30pm precisely, for Dave's birthday.


----------



## Brockley (Feb 4, 2021)

During lockdown our breweries got the local supermarkets to sell real ale in plastic two pint milk containers. It was a good idea to claw back something rather than pouring it all down the drain, but it’s wasn’t quite the same.

Never mind I‘ll be out for a few scoops of real ale down the pub tomorrow night, hope it lasts and hope you lot aren’t that far behind. Cheers


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 4, 2021)

Shame to hear the Station, at Staleybridge had been ruined..
Happy memories of meeting my student son there.
Apart from the fine mild and the banter,  you could spend  fascinating hours looking at the pictures..
He's 48 now., Middle aged, responsible. 
They've both changed, over the years.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 4, 2021)

Pauljenny said:


> Shame to hear the Station, at Staleybridge had been ruined..
> Happy memories of meeting my student son there.
> Apart from the fine mild and the banter,  you could spend  fascinating hours looking at the pictures..
> He's 48 now., Middle aged, responsible.
> They've both changed, over the years.



I suspect we all have (mind my other half reckons I'm regressing now lol) 

The buffet bar all sort of came to a head a few years back when the new owners took over... 
Nothing much changed at first Barring new staff (sadly the original landlady and barmaids who ruled with a rod of iron (albeit velvet wrapped) 

Then it sort of developed a kind of fake patina and the prices went up along with them encouraging the ale trail types who then started turning up in fancy dress etc... And drunk beyond sense, 
One group threw glass pint pots at a passing train so that was the end of people watching on the platform in summer unless your beer was, in a plastic pot... 

I stopped calling in after that Barring taking the dog down on the odd Sunday morning to read the papers over a pint in the conservatory then lunch afterwards. 

Don't bother at all now, prefer the Navigation at Bugsworth or the church Inn up at Upper mill or a couple of others in the peak district etc, who are all happy to take my money in exchange for some welcome mental distortion and fine substantial food.


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 4, 2021)

My nephew  took a pub on  just before covid   ,it was bought by the locals  to  save  closure  . The miners Warren. Lane sheffield


----------



## Robmac (Feb 4, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Don't bother at all now, prefer the Navigation at Bugsworth or the church Inn up at Upper mill or a couple of others in the peak district etc, who are all happy to take my money in exchange for some welcome mental distortion and fine substantial food.



I love the Navigation and will be calling in to see Roger and Jan as soon as this is all over.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 4, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Whilst I agree with what you're saying, the four pubs which I use regularly actually are traditional boozers which are used at lunchtime and on the way home from work, but on the whole you are right.
> 
> The most offputting thing for me these days when visiting an unfamiliar pub is seeing the staff wearing uniforms. Usually if I see this, I turn around and walk out because I know what it's going to be like.


You have been pi--ed as that was the police station.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 4, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> You have been pi--ed as that was the police station.



Wouldn't be the first time Trev.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 4, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Wouldn't be the first time Trev.


I know a chap went into a persons house and up to bed, pi--ed as a fart, police had a different view on the matter.


----------



## Wully (Feb 4, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> I know a chap went into a persons house and up to bed, pi--ed as a fart, police had a different view on the matter.



Done that went back to my old house a year after we moved opened the door walked right in sat doon when the new owner came in they seen the funny side gave me a drink and drove me home.


----------



## Toffeecat (Feb 4, 2021)

The future could be virtual pub! Put those headsets on and wander around the living room talking shite then throw up on the carpet and have a virtual fight after someone knocks over your virtual pint. Its the future. All within the safety of your home. You could even have a virtual chat up programme so as you get more drunk, the virtual women, men, sheep, whatever looks more attractive through clever programming and you could chat up that stunner. 

Well its time for my medication.


----------



## reiverlad (Feb 4, 2021)

This pandemic lockdown has taken a severe toll on the pubs in the village here.
We already had the biggest pub closed for 3 years and up for sale.

The local Port Inn did food, had music nights & was popular with the visiting yacht folk
The owner bought the post office next door 2 years ago & has now decided to permanently close the pub 
He is moving the post office into the pub area with a cafe. I reckon his wife just didn't like the pub hours !!

The last pub has been up for sale for the last 2 years although it had been kept open.
The restrictions last summer mean that he was only able to have 16 in the pub at any one time.
He definitely had no chance of that being worthwhile to stay open. I don't expect it to open again.

A local community trust has just been set up with the aim of buying a property to be multifunctional with a drinks licence.
We shall see how that turns out


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 4, 2021)

Reading some of the things on here I think the pandemic has had a severe affect on the minds of many wildcampers


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 4, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> Reading some of the things on here I think the pandemic has had a severe affect on the minds of many wildcampers



We were all like that long before CV.


----------



## Wully (Feb 4, 2021)

I’m starting to get wee head twitches like Lenard rossiter then three steps forward stop and kick the leg back.


----------



## Tookey (Feb 4, 2021)

The photo in the link is of a Temperance bar in a town I work in. Now if owners can keep a Temperance bar open for 130 years in Lancashire it does beg the question about what are many pub owners doing so wrong that they can't make profit from somewhere that sells BEER!









						Temperance bar - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Wully (Feb 4, 2021)

Temperance bar up here think that’s called a cafe.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 4, 2021)

Tookey said:


> The photo in the link is of a Temperance bar in a town I work in. Now if owners can keep a Temperance bar open for 130 years in Lancashire it does beg the question about what are many pub owners doing so wrong that they can't make profit from somewhere that sells BEER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's a bar, Jim, but not as we know it.


----------



## Wully (Feb 4, 2021)

It’s probably been kept busy with every town in Britains destination for the annual alcoholics anonymous outing.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 4, 2021)

Remind me to go there.

Sometime never.


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 4, 2021)

That's got to come under trade descriptions surely? Lol.

Definitely a cafe....

A bit like Stoners Pot Palace on the Simpsons. 









						Stoner's Pot Palace
					

“Man, that is flagrant false advertising!” ―Otto Mann[src] Stoner's Pot Palace is a kitchenware store in Springfield. Marge bought a juice bowl from the store, as she is doing this, Otto angrily leaves the store, having been under the impression it was a head shop. In The Simpsons Guide to...




					simpsons.fandom.com


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 4, 2021)

Tookey said:


> The photo in the link is of a Temperance bar in a town I work in. Now if owners can keep a Temperance bar open for 130 years in Lancashire it does beg the question about what are many pub owners doing so wrong that they can't make profit from somewhere that sells BEER!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats because it has an Irish community,  and they thought it said a ten pence bar.


----------



## REC (Feb 4, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> Reading some of the things on here I think the pandemic has had a severe affect on the minds of many wildcampers


I think you will find several have become more serious than usual....unfortunately the starting point was very low....


----------



## Boris7 (Feb 4, 2021)

My local won’t be reopening under previous management as the guy who owns the building refused to reduce the rent during both lockdowns, there are 5 pubs between our village and the villages either side of ours and I doubt more than 2 will survive in their pre-covid form.


----------



## maingate (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## izwozral (Feb 5, 2021)

Covid-19: Pub closures 'will waste 87 million pints of beer'
					

That's enough liquid to fill 20 Olympic swimming pools - or many, many thousands of baths.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Robmac (Feb 5, 2021)

izwozral said:


> Covid-19: Pub closures 'will waste 87 million pints of beer'
> 
> 
> That's enough liquid to fill 20 Olympic swimming pools - or many, many thousands of baths.
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Tookey (Feb 5, 2021)

Toffeecat said:


> The future could be virtual pub! Put those headsets on and wander around the living room talking shite then throw up on the carpet and have a virtual fight after someone knocks over your virtual pint. Its the future. All within the safety of your home. You could even have a virtual chat up programme so as you get more drunk, the virtual women, men, sheep, whatever looks more attractive through clever programming and you could chat up that stunner.
> 
> Well its time for my medication.


Obviously your comment is exaggerated for fun but I think you prediction is correct. Today's youth in years to come will visit the pyramids, ski the Alps and will visit famous bars all from their arm chair in a very realistic manner. The virtual tours you can go of galleries etc are already good and the programming is just going to get better and better. 

Especially fantastic for those housebound!


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 5, 2021)

mark61 said:


> More of a duty than a right
> 
> Fairly sure most of the pubs local to me will be reopening, but no doubt plenty won't.
> It's the banter and piss taking I miss too.



Your never into piss taking are you Mark, never had you down as that type.

Shit I’m morphing into Mark.


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 5, 2021)

How typically British the pub is, and this the 84th post on the topic shows how we feel about our bars and pubs.
I remember in the 70s in Normandy my cousin and I could not find a bar. Eventually we found a cafe that sold beer. Well we sat down and at around 8pm the cafe owner told us ferme, ferme. Now my French was basic then but even I knew that it was closing time at 8, and this was a cafe not a bar.
Even in the US they don’t have the same pub culture, it really is a British institution.

As for the high street, well a combination of the internet, local authority greed and short sighted stupidity has all but finished of the high street, and this death of the high street, is now starting to happen in our shopping centres. Take Glasgow, with the city centre on its knees, the famous sauchiehall street turning into a retail desert, what do glasgow city council do, increase car parking charges. 
You couldn’t write the script.


----------



## izwozral (Feb 5, 2021)

This pub isn't that far from us and was saved from closure by the community https://whitelionash.co.uk/our-story. Been there a few times and it's a little belter, proper country pub interior, warm welcome, well kept ales, good reasonably priced food and a community that cares.

Not rocket science is it?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 5, 2021)

izwozral said:


> This pub isn't that far from us and was saved from closure by the community https://whitelionash.co.uk/our-story. Been there a few times and it's a little belter, proper country pub interior, warm welcome, well kept ales, good reasonably priced food and a community that cares.
> 
> *Not rocket science is it?*



No it isn't, Ral.

I think community pubs and free houses stand a chance of survival.
All down to who's involved in operating them, like any enterprise.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 5, 2021)

I feel rather guilty in so far as there are five pubs within a quarter of a mile of my home of thirty years and I haven't been in any of them, over that period there has been another four closed and demolished. I have been in all the closed ones so on reflection perhaps I'm doing those still open a favour.


----------



## barryd (Feb 5, 2021)

Some of the pubs up here in the Dales have done alright during lockdown.  A few were just delivering everything they sold in the pub from snacks to beer to food.  One pub I know of delivers 5.5 pints in a box for a tenner of proper draught beer or lager as well as spirits, wine and meals.  Most of them have been doing takeaways.  Our own village pub shut down a couple of years ago. It was a restaurant really with a fantastic reputation but they had just had enough and wanted to do something else. Its a house now which means Im pretty stuffed now unless I drive or get driven (always a sore point)

I did miss the Christmas booze up with my old pals in Darlo though. Thats always a good laugh.  You do need a good crowd for a pub booze up I think.


----------



## Steve and Julie (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm a camra member and in Chorley were lucky to have 6 micro bar's all selling a good selection of real ales and most charging  £2.50- £3.50 I'm hoping most will reopen plus we have a decent weather spoon with pints priced at £.179  I think in total Chorley has at least 20 real ale bar's including  the surrounding villages so I'm very lucky


----------



## Robmac (Feb 5, 2021)

Steve and Julie said:


> I'm a camra member and in Chorley were lucky to have 6 micro bar's all selling a good selection of real ales and most charging  £2.50- £3.50 I'm hoping most will reopen plus we have a decent weather spoon with pints priced at £.179  I think in total Chorley has at least 20 real ale bar's including  the surrounding villages so I'm very lucky



You are indeed lucky.

What are house prices like?


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 5, 2021)

To be honest it's the price of a pint that has turned me to wine. A pint at £4.50  or a supermarket bottle of wine at £5/6 and it lasts longer.  Two bottles of wine or three pints and you're closer to your bed hic.


----------



## Tookey (Feb 5, 2021)

Robmac said:


> You are indeed lucky.
> 
> What are house prices like?


Don't get too excited, if I remember correctly the Chorley Spoons also has a need for a doorman.........although I suspect that a refined Gentleman such as yourself was after the micro breweries


----------



## Robmac (Feb 5, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Don't get too excited, if I remember correctly the Chorley Spoons also has a need for a doorman.........although I suspect that a refined Gentleman such as yourself was after the micro breweries



Yeah, not a spoons man really.

Although I did work as a nightclub doorman once. Might just be a little long in the tooth for it now though!


----------



## Wully (Feb 5, 2021)

Right now I’d pay What ever they wanted. A good lock in in my favourite wee pub in Aberfeldy big fire roaring and a sing song wae the locals who will keep the pub open all night as long as you get them a dram every other round.  If Carlsberg made a pub that would be it.


----------



## barryd (Feb 5, 2021)

I dunno what I would drink now in the pub. Well wine probably. I pretty much stopped drinking beer about two years or so ago when I realised it was a real trigger for gout but being a serial piss head I couldnt give up drinking so moved onto Scotch and Wine although someone sent me several bottles of Jamesons recently so Im stuck into that now. Lovely.  Who the hell could put up with Pub measures though now after lockdown measures though?   

The last time I went out for our Christmas do we were in a real ale bar in in Darlo and ordering bottles of Shiraz each instead of pints!


----------



## 2cv (Feb 5, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> How typically British the pub is, and this the 84th post on the topic shows how we feel about our bars and pubs.
> I remember in the 70s in Normandy my cousin and I could not find a bar. Eventually we found a cafe that sold beer. Well we sat down and at around 8pm the cafe owner told us ferme, ferme. Now my French was basic then but even I knew that it was closing time at 8, and this was a cafe not a bar.
> Even in the US they don’t have the same pub culture, it really is a British institution.
> 
> ...



Sadly the LEZ coming to Glasgow will also kill the entertainment venues.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 5, 2021)

barryd said:


> I dunno what I would drink now in the pub. Well wine probably. I pretty much stopped drinking beer about two years or so ago when I realised it was a real trigger for gout but being a serial piss head I couldnt give up drinking so moved onto Scotch and Wine although someone sent me several bottles of Jamesons recently so Im stuck into that now. Lovely.  Who the hell could put up with Pub measures though now after lockdown measures though?
> 
> The last time I went out for our Christmas do we were in a real ale bar in in Darlo and ordering bottles of Shiraz each instead of pints!


Sorry but folk drinking to that extent where they need it, then its time for a wee talk with the GP, lost some old school friends to i just want/need a couple, and one at the moment drying out, last pint/can i had was two or three years back.


----------



## barryd (Feb 6, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Sorry but folk drinking to that extent where they need it, then its time for a wee talk with the GP, lost some old school friends to i just want/need a couple, and one at the moment drying out, last pint/can i had was two or three years back.



It was Christmas, our annual old pals booze up. The drink always flows, its once a year not every night!


----------



## Robmac (Feb 6, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Sorry but folk drinking to that extent where they need it, then its time for a wee talk with the GP, lost some old school friends to i just want/need a couple, and one at the moment drying out, last pint/can i had was two or three years back.



You're fooling nobody Trev. You've probably done half a bottle of Jamesons after dinner.

Bet you've got a pouch of baccy stashed somewhere too!


----------



## Steve and Julie (Feb 6, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Don't get too excited, if I remember correctly the Chorley Spoons also has a need for a doorman.........although I suspect that a refined Gentleman such as yourself was after the micro breweries


Only on Friday and Saturday nights because it's a night club I've left well before that happens only went in during day time normally a quick pint after work


----------



## Robmac (Feb 6, 2021)

Steve and Julie said:


> Only on Friday and Saturday nights because it's a night club I've left well before that happens only went in during day time normally a quick pint after work



Our local Spoons is like that on Friday and Saturday.

All the youngsters fuel up on cheap supermarket booze at home during the afternoon and head for the cheap spoons beer and shorts later on. Usually ends up in a big punch up on the market square.


----------



## Tookey (Feb 6, 2021)

Many many years ago in the Cambridge Spoons, the largest pub in Europe at the time, some bright spark did Stella for 50p a pint........riot van's were required and they were banned from ever doing it again


----------



## Fisherman (Feb 6, 2021)

2cv said:


> Sadly the LEZ coming to Glasgow will also kill the entertainment venues.


I suppose that’s inevitable, but the GCC are already creating a LEZ with their stupidity. If M&S pull out of Sauchiehall street, that’s it finished. Who would ever have thought that. Even Argyle street is looking poor. The way things are going they won’t need a LEZ, who would want to go there. But the LEZ poses a question. Glasgow has the finest motorway system in the UK bar none. We have the M8, M80, M74, M73, and the M77 all within the city boundary carrying most of the traffic. Due to this unless you apply a LEZ to any of these which is unlikely, it seems a waste of time. The city centre still has good entertainment, but they will suffer due to the decline of the high street.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 6, 2021)

Aren't we supposed to be all electric by 2030 or something?


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 6, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Aren't we supposed to be all electric by 2030 or something?



We have to offset the new coal mine somehow.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 6, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Many many years ago in the Cambridge Spoons, the largest pub in Europe at the time, some bright spark did Stella for 50p a pint........riot van's were required and they were banned from ever doing it again



Yeah we have a crawl round Cambridge every now and again and always end up in the spoons at some point.

I prefer the small backstreet pubs myself though.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 6, 2021)

There used to be some wonderful country pubs when I lived down in Derbyshire.
A couple were well off the beaten track and still lit with gas lamps 

Lock-ins were the norm at some of our favourite off track dens.
The landlords/ladies were pretty good cellar folk, the bitter beers always nice quality, the craic lively.
Hardly any did 'pub grub' or food.

Pork scratchings, crisps, peanuts or pickled eggs (yuk!) was about the limit.
One pub pushed the boat out and did cheese and tomato, or ham and branston pickle sarnies.
But that was your lot for haute cuisine!

Happy days!


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm impressed with the latest idea from those that are in charge. We'll open the pubs up in April, but they can't sell alcohol. How does that work then? A bit like opening up the swimming pools without water.


----------



## Tookey (Feb 6, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Yeah we have a crawl round Cambridge every now and again and always end up in the spoons at some point.
> 
> I prefer the small backstreet pubs myself though.


The Eagle and its neighbour a few doors down, can't remember it name now, both very good. The Fountain near Spoons, actually loads of quality pubs in that town.

Before mobile phones I was sat in the Tram Depot (pub) getting thoroughly pissed off cos all my mates were really late............they were having a great time in the Locomotive, I got my forms of transport mixed up  

Good town, miss it


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 6, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> There used to be some wonderful country pubs when I lived down in Derbyshire.
> A couple were well off the beaten track and still lit with gas lamps
> 
> Lock-ins were the norm at some of our favourite off track dens.
> ...



Didn't have any of the warming oven/display thing with pasties and sausage rolls?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 6, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Didn't have any of the warming oven/display thing with pasties and sausage rolls?



You're joking! No way


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 6, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> There used to be some wonderful country pubs when I lived down in Derbyshire.
> A couple were well off the beaten track and still lit with gas lamps
> 
> Lock-ins were the norm at some of our favourite off track dens.
> ...



One of my fave Derbyshire haunts serves black lurcher from AbbeyDale on draught at 7%... 
And has possibly THE grumpiest landlord... I've seen him chuck folks out for asking for lager... And for letting kids run riot. 
He also threw a party of 18 folks out for messing around ordering with the young barmaid... Shame for them as they were staying in the bunkhouse next door for the weekend 

Always has the pub whippets wandering around whilst landlord sits in his chair with a, newspaper at the side of the fire. 
Flagstone floors etc... 

Fab spot... Just crossing my fingers it's survived this whole current mess.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 6, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> I'm impressed with the latest idea from those that are in charge. We'll open the pubs up in April, but they can't sell alcohol. How does that work then? A bit like opening up the swimming pools without water.



Let's come to a compromise.

We'll fill the pubs with water for the swimmers and the swimming pools with beer for the drinkers. Sorted.


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 6, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> You're joking! No way



Was a big thing here, bit before my time, but was coming back in.


----------



## Steve and Julie (Feb 6, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Was a big thing here, bit before my time, but was coming back in.


When I lived in Northampton the working men's club near me used to have pie's and pasties very nice after a few pints never seen them in Chorley though


----------



## barryd (Feb 6, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Our local Spoons is like that on Friday and Saturday.
> 
> All the youngsters fuel up on cheap supermarket booze at home during the afternoon and head for the cheap spoons beer and shorts later on. Usually ends up in a big punch up on the market square.



There used to be a pub in Darlo (my old home town) called Route 66.  For some reason it was the only pub open after 11pm (bar the clubs) and everyone would pile there after closing time.  I used to have a bolt hole in Darlo not far from the town centre so would stay over but jeezas.  You wouldnt want to go in there sober. It made the Star Wars bar look like the Ritz.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 6, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Yeah we have a crawl round Cambridge every now and again and always end up in the spoons at some point.
> 
> I prefer the small backstreet pubs myself though.


Somewhere on another galaxy you may find ROBMAC.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 8, 2021)

What's all this nonsense about pubs reopening but not allowed to serve alcohol????


----------



## rabW (Feb 8, 2021)

barryd said:


> There used to be a pub in Darlo (my old home town) called Route 66.  For some reason it was the only pub open after 11pm (bar the clubs) and everyone would pile there after closing time.  I used to have a bolt hole in Darlo not far from the town centre so would stay over but jeezas.  You wouldnt want to go in there sober. It made the Star Wars bar look like the Ritz.


A Saturday night out in Stornoway before the Sunday curfew could get a bit hectic!


----------



## vindiboy (Feb 8, 2021)

In Hampshire there are a lot of micro pubs opening up in what we're once small shops and are very popular. No frills just selling a range of beers, no food as such,so I guess that is the way things will go now, Whether spoons will survive I hope.


----------



## barryd (Feb 8, 2021)

rabW said:


> A Saturday night out in Stornoway before the Sunday curfew could get a bit hectic!



Last time I was in Stornoway on a boys trip I remember a bloke pissed as a fart staggering about with a toilet seat around his neck.

I can also remember finding out about the Sunday curfew on North Uist. We had ran out of drink and it was a Sunday morning.  We didnt realise everywhere would be shut but someone told us of a coop that was open for an hour about 15 miles away so we hurtled across the island as fast as the VW camper would carry us which lets face it, is not very fast and sure enough there was a massive queue waiting to get in.  When they opened the doors, everyone piled to the drinks isle and pretty much emptied it!

Strange people. A few days later we turfed up at some derelict looking pub in the middle of a peat bog and all the locals came out to greet us. They wouldnt let us leave until we had played them at every possible pub game you could imagine. We were too pissed to leave anyway by then so just cracked on.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Feb 9, 2021)

We live 5 mins walk away from our village (have escaped from Fleetwood LOL !!) where there are several pubs and a micro pub selling real ale....err...when open obviously !!  In the meantime there's a "micro pub brewhouse" bar thingy 10 mins drive away that does this "beer in a box" which works out at £2 a pint. All very well for real ale but it's not the same unless it's pulled through a hand pump I hear you say !!  Apparently you can buy a connector for the tap on the box which you then attach to a hand pump with some beer line tube and away you go !! This brewhouse even offers to rent you a hand pump !! So, thought I'd look into buying one maybe....there's a firm in Keithley that sells the whole set up, pump..tube..connector.....but it's £140 or so !!!  Looked on ebay, but not sure I fancied a manky old pump that's festered in a closed pub for months so gave up the idea for now. Anyone else thought of these drastic measures to get a pint of hand pulled real ale in your own shed LOL ??????  Mark


----------



## barryd (Feb 9, 2021)

maja07 said:


> We live 5 mins walk away from our village (have escaped from Fleetwood LOL !!) where there are several pubs and a micro pub selling real ale....err...when open obviously !!  In the meantime there's a "micro pub brewhouse" bar thingy 10 mins drive away that does this "beer in a box" which works out at £2 a pint. All very well for real ale but it's not the same unless it's pulled through a hand pump I hear you say !!  Apparently you can buy a connector for the tap on the box which you then attach to a hand pump with some beer line tube and away you go !! This brewhouse even offers to rent you a hand pump !! So, thought I'd look into buying one maybe....there's a firm in Keithley that sells the whole set up, pump..tube..connector.....but it's £140 or so !!!  Looked on ebay, but not sure I fancied a manky old pump that's festered in a closed pub for months so gave up the idea for now. Anyone else thought of these drastic measures to get a pint of hand pulled real ale in your own shed LOL ??????  Mark



These are supposed to be really good. My pal has one and swears by it for Draught Stella.   I wanted one as you can get Leffe Rituel kegs for it but as no longer hardly ever drink beer it would be a waste really. Shame as I really love Leffe.  You cant buy Rituel in bottles here though apart from over priced specialists dealers.









						PerfectDraft Machine & Glassware Bundle
					

About The PerfectDraft Keg Machine The PerfectDraft machine pours perfectly cold draught beer, from tap, to enjoy with friends or to relax after a stressful day. Chills to 3°C and keeps the beer fresh and carbonated for 30 days, longer than any beer machine on the market! Sturdy with a real bar...




					www.beerhawk.co.uk


----------



## Robmac (Feb 9, 2021)

maja07 said:


> We live 5 mins walk away from our village (have escaped from Fleetwood LOL !!) where there are several pubs and a micro pub selling real ale....err...when open obviously !!  In the meantime there's a "micro pub brewhouse" bar thingy 10 mins drive away that does this "beer in a box" which works out at £2 a pint. All very well for real ale but it's not the same unless it's pulled through a hand pump I hear you say !!  Apparently you can buy a connector for the tap on the box which you then attach to a hand pump with some beer line tube and away you go !! This brewhouse even offers to rent you a hand pump !! So, thought I'd look into buying one maybe....there's a firm in Keithley that sells the whole set up, pump..tube..connector.....but it's £140 or so !!!  Looked on ebay, but not sure I fancied a manky old pump that's festered in a closed pub for months so gave up the idea for now. Anyone else thought of these drastic measures to get a pint of hand pulled real ale in your own shed LOL ??????  Mark



Hi Mark good to hear from you.

I bought 24 cans of Guinness for £20 from Aldi today, at that price I might get more tomorrow. I don't usually like beer from a can but the widget cans seem ok.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 9, 2021)

barryd said:


> These are supposed to be really good. My pal has one and swears by it for Draught Stella.   I wanted one as you can get Leffe Rituel kegs for it but as no longer hardly ever drink beer it would be a waste really. Shame as I really love Leffe.  You cant buy Rituel in bottles here though apart from over priced specialists dealers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've looked at those Barry and probably will get one. But my main set up will be proper pumps connected to Cornelius kegs like the ones Sam @Scotia uses.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 9, 2021)

I give up.


----------



## Scotia (Feb 9, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I've looked at those Barry and probably will get one. But my main set up will be proper pumps connected to Cornelius kegs like the ones Sam @Scotia uses.


These units which are also good for a carry oot.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 9, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> I give up.


Thought you already had, didn't you say your last pint was years ago?


----------



## Robmac (Feb 9, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Thought you already had, didn't you say your last pint was years ago?



He thinks we were born yesterday Mark, the bloke drinks like a fekkin haddock!

Talk about denial!


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 9, 2021)

barryd said:


> These are supposed to be really good. My pal has one and swears by it for Draught Stella.   I wanted one as you can get Leffe Rituel kegs for it but as no longer hardly ever drink beer it would be a waste really. Shame as I really love Leffe.  You cant buy Rituel in bottles here though apart from over priced specialists dealers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been half trying to buy one of these sort of thing for a while now, sold out everywhere though. I quite liked this one too:

Shop BLADE | BLADE draught dispenser and bundles | Beerwulf


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 9, 2021)

I'll just stick with the beer engine I bought from a local publican for £10 
And a 72 pinter from one of my local real ale brewers... @ £80 

Even comes away in the landrover at times. 

As long as you get through it reasonably quick (never an issue here ;-)) 
It's a great way of drinking.... 
Though I've been perfectly happy with a tap straight into the barrel in the past... 

Obviously no good IF you like fizzy stuff lol


----------



## Robmac (Feb 9, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> I'll just stick with the beer engine I bought from a local publican for £10
> And a 72 pinter from one of my local real ale brewers... @ £80
> 
> Even comes away in the landrover at times.
> ...



I have an almost identical beer engine donated by a local landlord for the good stuff.


----------



## Scotia (Feb 9, 2021)

Man fridge, only problem with a pin or Firkin is you have three days to drink fresh beer. I always went that way but hate waste, it's not a good example on the third day when the kids are returning from school and your on your fifth pint making the tea. with the corney keg just a light carbonation its a braw pint and keeps a lot longer.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Feb 9, 2021)

Wow, thanks for the response, Hi Rob and anyone that remembers me !! The "Philips beerhawk" jobbie seems very expensive so won't be going there LOL !!  The "Beerwolf" system equally expensive....neither having the option of hand pulling yer own choice of ale !!  So, still fancy building my own setup if I can acquire a hand pump...don't know any pub landlords these days though !!!  On the Firkin 72 pints front, isn't there a half firkin these days...if not the connector to the "beer in box" will do (10 or 20 pints I believe)...more choice/less waste !! Mark


----------



## Scotia (Feb 9, 2021)

Half firkin is a pin, you will pick up a beer engine from fleabay, ill look up or google beer engine there is a crowd who sell refurbished units. The bag in box which Hexham brewery use are good and its a John guest 90 deg push fit think 10mm. Approach your local brewery even if you pay a deposit and purchase a pin o beer from them. If you are regular im sure you will get at a reduced price.


----------



## Wully (Feb 9, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> I've been half trying to buy one of these sort of thing for a while now, sold out everywhere though. I quite liked this one too:
> 
> Shop BLADE | BLADE draught dispenser and bundles | Beerwulf



steve I’ve been looking for one of these for ages if you find it give us a shout and if I find them I’ll give you a shout.


----------



## Scotia (Feb 9, 2021)

This is the crowd in Hexham http://www.allendalebrewery.com/


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Feb 9, 2021)

Scotia said:


> Half firkin is a pin, you will pick up a beer engine from fleabay, ill look up or google beer engine there is a crowd who sell refurbished units. The bag in box which Hexham brewery use are good and its a John guest 90 deg push fit think 10mm. Approach your local brewery even if you pay a deposit and purchase a pin o beer from them. If you are regular im sure you will get at a reduced price.


Cheers Scotia....thought that about the "pin" thanks....and for the other help !! M


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 9, 2021)

Scotia said:


> These units which are also good for a carry oot.View attachment 92808View attachment 92809


Not sure i could drink a whole one.  well not in one gulp.


----------



## Scotia (Feb 9, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Not sure i could drink a whole one.  well not in one gulp.


It's only one tinnie!


----------



## Robmac (Feb 9, 2021)

Anybody tried these?









						Beer-in-a-box - real ale in your home!
					

ANY BEER IN BOX ORDERS MADE AFTER 21ST DECEMBER WILL NOT BE READY UNTIL 28TH DECEMBER The stock shown on the website is what we have either in stock or ready to be made on our racks. If you don't see what you want and there is at least 4 days until you want to collect it/have it delivered please...




					ferryalesbrewery.co.uk
				




They look good value at £56 for 35 pints. They sell a connector for a handpump too.


----------



## Scotia (Feb 9, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Anybody tried these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, i used to put my beer into them then moved onto stainless pins before moving on to the cornelius keg. The good thing about the bag in box is when you draw off the beer the bag collapses keeping oxygen out which causes the beer to turn. A light beer will keep upto 6 weeks and a stout 8 plus weeks.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 9, 2021)

Scotia said:


> Yes, i used to put my beer into them then moved onto stainless pins before moving on to the cornelius keg. The good thing about the bag in box is when you draw off the beer the bag collapses keeping oxygen out which causes the beer to turn. A light beer will keep upto 6 weeks and a stout 8 plus weeks.



I used to use polypins years ago Sam. They were ok but perhaps a bit too rigid to work efficiently. 

I'm still considering the Grainfather for when I've got the room.


----------



## st3v3 (Feb 9, 2021)

Scotia said:


> keeping oxygen out which causes the beer to turn.



Has anyone ever tried filling the void in a keg with different gas that won't make it go off?


----------



## Scotia (Feb 9, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Has anyone ever tried filling the void in a keg with different gas that won't make it go off?


Co2


----------



## Robmac (Feb 9, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Has anyone ever tried filling the void in a keg with different gas that won't make it go off?



I seem to remember Flyby Paul trying to fill the golf club bar at Rutland with a different gas which did make the beer go off.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 9, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Has anyone ever tried filling the void in a keg with different gas that won't make it go off?



Co2/nitrogen and a demand valve to just bleed it in as beer is drawn out...

I go through a lot of nitrogen workwise ;-)


----------



## Robmac (Feb 9, 2021)

Scotia said:


> Co2View attachment 92853



I'll need to speak with you nearer the time when my bar's set up Sam regarding a gas bottle/corny keg setup.


----------



## Scotia (Feb 9, 2021)

No problem Rob will keep an eye out for a tap, i bought my bottle think it was £60 full and each re-fill from now on is £5 which will last me 8/9 months and that is also carbonating the beer when kegging. Just enjoying a pint at the moment.


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 9, 2021)

I just want to go to the pub.


----------



## Scotia (Feb 10, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I'll need to speak with you nearer the time when my bar's set up Sam regarding a gas bottle/corny keg setup.


Another way to go is by using a Hambleton valve fitted into the corney keg lid, then use the filler adapter onto a soda stream bottle. Each fill of the bottle is between £11 /£14 so not that cost effective. If you can justify the outlay ( i heard a rumour you like a drink) take the route of a primary and secondary regulator for your gas. Speak to your friendly landlord he may have spare regulators lying around.









						CO2 Gas Adapter Injector Brass Homebrew Parts for SodaStream Hambleton Bard S30   | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">CO2 Gas Adapter Injector Brass Homebrew Parts for SodaStream Hambleton Bard S30. Condition is "New"</p> <p dir="ltr">1PC New Hot High Quality CO2 Gas Adapter Injector Brass Homebrew Part For SodaStream Hambleton Bard S30 21*4 Outdoor Accessories<br> Description:</p> <p dir="ltr">...



					www.ebay.co.uk
				












						Hambleton Bard Stainless Steel S30 Inlet Valve.  New.  | eBay
					

This is a Hambleton Bard S30 Inlet Valve. Made from stainless steel it allows gas to be added to a keg using a Hambleton Bard or Brewgas S30/L30 co2 cylinder. Complete with fixing nut.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Robmac (Feb 10, 2021)

Scotia said:


> Another way to go is by using a Hambleton valve fitted into the corney keg lid, then use the filler adapter onto a soda stream bottle. Each fill of the bottle is between £11 /£14 so not that cost effective. If you can justify the outlay *( i heard a rumour you like a drink)* take the route of a primary and secondary regulator for your gas. Speak to your friendly landlord he may have spare regulators lying around.



Yeah I don't mind a quick half at Christmas or on birthdays Sam.

I think I will go the primary/secondary valve route and buy a new corny. I was thinking maybe a 34kg cylinder - how long would that last?

Cheers


----------



## Scotia (Feb 10, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Yeah I don't mind a quick half at Christmas or on birthdays Sam.
> 
> I think I will go the primary/secondary valve route and buy a new corny. I was thinking maybe a 34kg cylinder - how long would that last?
> 
> Cheers


19ltr a week without trying!


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 10, 2021)

Im getting the picture.


----------



## Fazerloz (Feb 10, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Im getting the picture.View attachment 92878



Don't you just love pubs where they nick yer beer as soon as you fall asleep.


----------



## Scotia (Feb 10, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Co2/nitrogen and a demand valve to just bleed it in as beer is drawn out...
> 
> I go through a lot of nitrogen workwise ;-)


That is a Guinness or stout mix of gas .


----------



## Robmac (Feb 10, 2021)

Scotia said:


> That is a Guinness or stout mix of gas .



I think some smooth flow beers use it as well Sam.

Don't drink it too fast or else you'll get the bends!


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 10, 2021)

Scotia said:


> That is a Guinness or stout mix of gas .



I only bled it in to the top of the barrel to allow beer to be drawn via the hand pump without causing a vacuum... 

Anything like positive pressure risked blowing beer past the hand pump (same as if barrel is above pump height) 

Kept it fresh for long enough for me to finish a 72 pinter. (not that took too long)


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Robmac (Feb 14, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> View attachment 93211



Hate to say this Marie, but you've gone downhill lass!

And that moustache really doesn't suit you!


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Feb 14, 2021)

So, politicians v scientists.....pubs open for Easter or after ????  That is the question !!!  Here's my view...the beer loving man in me wants a pint of hand-pulled real ale in a pub as soon as possible....but the sensible man in me says no no no ... definitely not for Easter !!  Can you imagine the utter chaos and mayhem that would ensue as a result !! Remember that day on Bournemouth beach, so think of hundreds of thousands of Stella-swilling hooligans rampaging the streets from pub to pub coz they've been let loose (even with social distancing...yeah right) !!!!!!  So, keep pubs closed till after Easter me thinks....in fact another week later....8th March when the kids start going back....or even when retail opens so that people are returning to work from furlough. I'm sure the hospitality sector will not be too keen on my plan though...but it might prevent chaos and a second lockdown.  Apart from that, I don't want my first pint in weeks spilt in the rush LOL !!!
What do you reckon...me sensible or kill-joy ???   Maja


----------



## Robmac (Feb 14, 2021)

maja07 said:


> So, politicians v scientists.....pubs open for Easter or after ????  That is the question !!!  Here's my view...the beer loving man in me wants a pint of hand-pulled real ale in a pub as soon as possible....but the sensible man in me says no no no ... definitely not for Easter !!  Can you imagine the utter chaos and mayhem that would ensue as a result !! Remember that day on Bournemouth beach, so think of hundreds of thousands of Stella-swilling hooligans rampaging the streets from pub to pub coz they've been let loose (even with social distancing...yeah right) !!!!!!  So, keep pubs closed till after Easter me thinks....in fact another week later....8th March when the kids start going back....or even when retail opens so that people are returning to work from furlough. I'm sure the hospitality sector will not be too keen on my plan though...but it might prevent chaos and a second lockdown.  Apart from that, I don't want my first pint in weeks spilt in the rush LOL !!!
> What do you reckon...me sensible or kill-joy ???   Maja



I can't wait to get back in the pubs Mark but I think after the initial rush a lot of people will realise how cheaply they have been drinking at home and once they are allowed to have guests at home, parties at home will become more the norm.

I can see quite a lot of pubs closing (hence this thread) so for those that remain the customer base would need to be thinned out anyway so that they are not overwhelmed by the clientele from those that have closed. I could be wrong though.

A lot depends on vaccinations I suppose and where we are with it by Easter. For me though, I'm not that keen on a limited opening with curfews and social distancing in the pubs. I'd rather wait until we can do it properly and just get our snouts in the trough.


----------



## Birdo (Feb 14, 2021)

Myself, my husband and friend are a band and we play in pubs. (We both have motorhomes and love the life). 
we honestly don’t know how many of our regular bookings will survive. We’ll definitely still be supporting our pubs though. We’ve talked about maybe reducing our fee (it wasn’t huge to begin with) until the pubs can recover somewhat.
Either way. If we’re not playing we’ll be away in our vans eating and drinking as soon as we can! We bought a newer van in November and haven’t been able to go away in it yet. We’re chomping at the bit!


----------



## Biggarmac (Feb 14, 2021)

I'd be happy to go and overnight in a pub carpark with a takaway meal to have in the van.  A different view would be good.


----------



## jeffmossy (Feb 14, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> I'd be happy to go and overnight in a pub carpark with a takaway meal to have in the van.  A different view would be good.



Ditto Meg


----------



## Dee (Feb 15, 2021)

GreggBear said:


> I'll be happy to start using pubs again, that are happy for me to park overnight in their carpark. I've thought for a long time now that the pub trade is overpriced & overrated, but happy to park for a night & have a meal or a few drinks.
> Gotta say tho, 4quid for a pint of coke? WTF's that all about....


A lot of pubs charge a lot for a pint if coke, its based on the dashes. The syrup mix is expensive. Always ask if the pub sells cans or bottles. Cheaper and tastes better


----------



## Scotia (Feb 17, 2021)

maja07 said:


> We live 5 mins walk away from our village (have escaped from Fleetwood LOL !!) where there are several pubs and a micro pub selling real ale....err...when open obviously !!  In the meantime there's a "micro pub brewhouse" bar thingy 10 mins drive away that does this "beer in a box" which works out at £2 a pint. All very well for real ale but it's not the same unless it's pulled through a hand pump I hear you say !!  Apparently you can buy a connector for the tap on the box which you then attach to a hand pump with some beer line tube and away you go !! This brewhouse even offers to rent you a hand pump !! So, thought I'd look into buying one maybe....there's a firm in Keithley that sells the whole set up, pump..tube..connector.....but it's £140 or so !!!  Looked on ebay, but not sure I fancied a manky old pump that's festered in a closed pub for months so gave up the idea for now. Anyone else thought of these drastic measures to get a pint of hand pulled real ale in your own shed LOL ??????  Mark


This is the connection you need.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 17, 2021)

I'm glad the pubs aren't open for outside drinking today. The rain would mean a never emptying glass.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 4, 2021)

It would seem that very few pubs around here are opening until the restrictions are fully lifted. The ones that are will be packed with idiots in the outside drinking areas.

I think I will wait, I don't particularly like drinking outside anyway.


----------



## Boris7 (Apr 4, 2021)

My local is opening on 17 May under new ownership  But the village pub opens at 12:00 on the 12th so I’ve booked the day off.
I’ll be in there about 13:00 couple of pints and then a 20 mins walk to a lovely pub on the canal where I’ve booked a table at 15:00 in a covered outdoor area for lunch.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Apr 4, 2021)

Hmmm.....a pint at a canal pub.....sounds ideal !!! We've got a stopover or two booked within walking distance of canals for obvious reasons !! Maja


----------



## Boris7 (Apr 4, 2021)

Boris7 said:


> My local is opening on 17 May under new ownership  But the village pub opens at 12:00 on the 12th so I’ve booked the day off.
> I’ll be in there about 13:00 couple of pints and then a 20 mins walk to a lovely pub on the canal where I’ve booked a table at 15:00 in a covered outdoor area for lunch.


Oh and I’ve booked a Turkish Barber on the 12th for the full works, shave, hair cut, nose hair and fire in me ears


----------



## Scotia (Apr 4, 2021)

Robmac said:


> It would seem that very few pubs around here are opening until the restrictions are fully lifted. The ones that are will be packed with idiots in the outside drinking areas.
> 
> I think I will wait, I don't particularly like drinking outside anyway.


You will when you pop in here.


----------



## Biggarmac (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 4, 2021)

Biggarmac said:


> View attachment 95913



If Robmac, Stonedaddy and Wully descended that would be the rest us stuffed.
That's all the customers any bar would ever need...


----------



## Robmac (Apr 4, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> If Robmac, Stonedaddy and Wully descended that would be the rest us stuffed.
> That's all the customers any bar would ever need...



Wotchu tryin' to say Marie?

I don't mind the odd schooner of Sherry at Christmas maybe but otherwise I hardly touch any alcohol.

(Whoops sorry, that's the speech for the doctor!)


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 4, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I can't wait to get back in the pubs Mark but I think after the initial rush a lot of people will realise how cheaply they have been drinking at home and once they are allowed to have guests at home, parties at home will become more the norm.
> 
> I can see quite a lot of pubs closing (hence this thread) so for those that remain the customer base would need to be thinned out anyway so that they are not overwhelmed by the clientele from those that have closed. I could be wrong though.
> 
> A lot depends on vaccinations I suppose and where we are with it by Easter. For me though, I'm not that keen on a limited opening with curfews and social distancing in the pubs. I'd rather wait until we can do it properly and just get our snouts in the trough.


Vaccinations dont stop you carrying and passing on the bug, just you will not get it as bad after having, folk seem to get mixed up about this.


----------



## mark61 (Apr 4, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Vaccinations dont stop you carrying and passing on the bug, just you will not get it as bad after having, folk seem to get mixed up about this.


 Ain't mixed up about anything.   

Only local pub that's opening soon is the one I don't drink in , I could have been tempted but you have to book, and I'm not booking to go for a pint. I'll wait till the others open.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 4, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Vaccinations dont stop you carrying and passing on the bug, just you will not get it as bad after having, folk seem to get mixed up about this.



I'm fully aware of that Trev.

But we have to return to normal at some point and I would imagine that will be when the majority of vaccinations are done. The fact that it doesn't stop you carrying the virus is a fact of life and evermore will be so.


----------



## Scotia (Apr 4, 2021)

Robmac said:


> I'm fully aware of that Trev.
> 
> But we have to return to normal at some point and I would imagine that will be when the majority of vaccinations are done. The fact that it doesn't stop you carrying the virus is a fact of life and evermore will be so.


What's normal?


----------



## witzend (Apr 4, 2021)

If we ever get anywhere near normal thens the time to reopen pubs. Till then keep them shut until  at least all adults have had the jab and get their passports


----------



## barryd (Apr 4, 2021)

Boris7 said:


> Oh and I’ve booked a Turkish Barber on the 12th for the full works, shave, hair cut, nose hair and fire in me ears


I went to one of those in Turkey once. Worst experience of my life. Not only did they try and set fire to me they did this neck, shoulders and head massage thing which went on for ages, there was about three of them, I never stood a chance.  I felt like I had been beaten up and torched at the end of it all.  Ill be going back to Brexit Bobs Ingleeesh Barbers in Darlo when this is all over.  Fiver, porn mag and a load of dirty jokes!


----------



## Boris7 (Apr 4, 2021)

That’s it, burn your ears, rip the hair out of your nostrils with hot wax on a stick, and attack you with both hands, feels great afterwards


----------



## alcam (Apr 4, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Wotchu tryin' to say Marie?
> 
> I don't mind the odd schooner of Sherry at Christmas maybe but otherwise I hardly touch any alcohol.
> 
> (Whoops sorry, that's the speech for the doc





trevskoda said:


> Vaccinations dont stop you carrying and passing on the bug, just you will not get it as bad after having, folk seem to get mixed up about this.


Sure I've read that there has been some research done (not conclusive) which suggests you won't pass on the bug ?


----------



## alcam (Apr 4, 2021)

alcam said:


> Sure I've read that there has been some research done (not conclusive) which suggests you won't pass on the bug ?


Not sure how robmac got quoted there !


----------



## Robmac (Apr 4, 2021)

alcam said:


> Not sure how robmac got quoted there !



Confused me somewhat too. Not that it's hard to do.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Apr 4, 2021)

Rob....we'll be at Breckland Meadows (Swatham) then Three Rivers (Beccles) in May...so hope them pubs near there are open by then !!! Maja


----------



## REC (Apr 5, 2021)

I do feel that there has to be a point at which we say " take your chances" to people who have chosen not to be vaccinated. If they choose to go to the pub they are the most at risk of getting the bug which those who already been vaccinated may ( or not!) be carrying? Those at highest risk and most vulnerable are now all vaccinated and can choose whether to go or not based on the venues safety rules in place. If they are high risk and chosen not to be vaccinated...again, their choice and accompanying risk. The new variants are a risk which I think we are going to have to live with as covid becomes endemic in the population, hopefully vaccines will catch up. As long as distancing, masks as appropriate, and proper hygiene is continued, I feel that we should be able to open up. Many will disagree, I am sure, but the vaccination programme continues, and we need to move forward slowly but surely.


----------



## wildebus (Apr 5, 2021)

REC said:


> I do feel that there has to be a point at which we say " take your chances" to people who have chosen not to be vaccinated. If they choose to go to the pub they are the most at risk of getting the bug which those who already been vaccinated may ( or not!) be carrying? *Those at highest risk and most vulnerable are now all vaccinated* and can choose whether to go or not based on the venues safety rules in place. If they are high risk and chosen not to be vaccinated...again, their choice and accompanying risk. The new variants are a risk which I think we are going to have to live with as covid becomes endemic in the population, hopefully vaccines will catch up. As long as distancing, masks as appropriate, and proper hygiene is continued, I feel that we should be able to open up. Many will disagree, I am sure, but the vaccination programme continues, and we need to move forward slowly but surely.



"*Those at highest risk and most vulnerable are now all vaccinated"*

They are?  If you are referring to those on the JCVI priority list, you need to think again.  Some people on that list (me for example) will not have had an opportunity for a first dose let alone a second one even by the time England has lifted significant restrictions on the 12th April.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 5, 2021)

wildebus said:


> "*Those at highest risk and most vulnerable are now all vaccinated"*
> 
> They are?  If you are referring to those on the JCVI priority list, you need to think again.  Some people on that list (me for example) will not have had an opportunity for a first dose let alone a second one even by the time England has lifted significant restrictions on the 12th April.



I'm highest risk CEV etc. Second jab this Friday 9th April, but I really had to fight hard to get it brought forward, otherwise it would have been left until mid-May.

That was despite emerging data feedback on the vaccine that anyone with a suppressed immune system needs to get the second jab a lot closer to the first than the current 12 weeks, ideally no longer than 4 to 6 weeks. They've been reporting that protection is not as effective for anyone immuno- suppressed if the gap between 1st and 2nd vaccines is left much longer than that. The group I'm in wasn't included in the original vaccine trials for Pfizer or Astra, so the data about it's effectiveness could only start when the official rollout began.

The experiment continues and it's still too early to tell if the vaccines are working as well across every demographic.

I think witzend made a good point about opening everything up too early, i.e. before the most at risk have had both vaccines.
It would make sense to wait until everyone in the highest risk categories have had that second jab, but then everything else is suffering in the meantime.

There's a fair amount of crossing fingers and hoping going on.  

Only time will tell. Meantime just continue to take care and stay safe, I guess.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 6, 2021)

Spoke to the practice manager at my GP surgery last week and found out it has now been designated as a "local hub" through until December 2021 and will deal with all the vaccine requirements from a bunch of other local GP practices.

Maybe they are doing something similar in your area, Graham?
Makes sense in a way. I'm assuming this is to free up the rest of the GP practices who can start to concentrate on more normal GP stuff again?


----------



## REC (Apr 6, 2021)

wildebus said:


> "*Those at highest risk and most vulnerable are now all vaccinated"*
> 
> They are?  If you are referring to those on the JCVI priority list, you need to think again.  Some people on that list (me for example) will not have had an opportunity for a first dose let alone a second one even by the time England has lifted significant restrictions on the 12th April.


Apologies! I understood that this had happened, especially since both of us who are low risk have been offered ours. Maybe it ought to have been "should" be all vaccinated 
Well, in your situation I wouldn't be risking going to pubs anyway....we certainly won't until we have had both vaccinations, unless very confident about the safety measures in situ at the venue. A passport/ certificate would stop you being allowed to enter even if you were happy with precautions, which restricts your choices... as I said earlier....I think the individual has to consider their own risk. But slowly we do need to move forward..


----------

